# Fisher Plow - Won't Move, but just serviced



## blakeusa (Jan 13, 2011)

I need some ideas here. With 2' ft of new snow i'm running out of $$ fixing my plow. Fisher Minute Plow on 2002 F250 7.3 Plow started the season not working. 
Brought to Fisher dealer and they replaced the electric motor. Plow worked great for 1 storm. 

Next storm, plow would not work- not move. Rebuilt Hydraulic Pump. Worked great 1 day. Put new fluid in pump at this time. 

Today I went to go plow and the electric motor seems to be working, BUT no movement. 

Tried;

Using heat gun to defrost/de-ice pump and components. No go. I am running out of money going to the Fisher dealer- I'm a diesel mechanic but this plow thing I just don't have time for? 

Any ideas would be GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## Bmxdkj (Jul 27, 2008)

Check and see if the bolts on the pump itself have come loose. There are three plates to the pump, if they come loose the fluid comes out of the plates instead of through the pump and into the cartridges. Also check catridges themselves. If you had the pump apart you may have also had the wires off for the catridges, make sure they are in the correct soleniod and also make sure there are no wires that are broken. Also is this an SEHP pump or an Insta-Act. The way to tell the difference is the SEHP has the lift ram built into the pump, where as the Insta-Act has a seperate lift ram from the pump.


----------



## blakeusa (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, it's a SEHP pump. Well before I got up my son took the truck to the Fisher dealer.

Now there telling him that there is a short or problem in the wires or Harness causing the pump to get wrong or conflicting signals. 

I wish I was there because I do not have a lot of trust in shops that I don't know the people or can't see them do the work. The way I see it is last week they charged me $300 to replace the electric motor- when in reality that was not the Root Cause or problem. 

Has anyone ever heard of a OEM Fisher harness going bad or shorting out. Thought they were all covered.


----------



## home rescue (Oct 25, 2003)

Yes, had to replace mine because of broken pins (truck to pump) $$$$$$


----------



## blakeusa (Jan 13, 2011)

just to close this up ended up being the wiring harness was bad and shorting out.


----------

